# Monitoring Apps For Kids?



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm looking for an app that can help me to monitor my kid because I noticed he used to play a lot of games with violence. We already talked about it and he agreed not to play anymore, but then I saw the shooting games on his phone again. I need a monitoring application that can help me to check his phone remotely and block the stuff which I think is not good for him. By the way, he is only 10


----------



## FairyMomma (Jan 5, 2021)

You could check out FamiSafe, Net Nanny Family Protect Pass, MamaBear and Screen Time. See what fit's your needs.


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you, will check them out


----------



## jxnfuo (7 mo ago)

What you should know about hypersomnia?

Hypersomnia is a neurological disorder characterized by excessive sleepiness during the day or night. The most common form of hypersomnia, primary hypersomnia, is an episodic disorder in which patients experience bouts of excessive sleepiness for at least two weeks out of every month. In contrast, idiopathic hypersomnia is a chronic disorder that affects approximately one percent of the population and typically presents without identifiable triggers. Patients with idiopathic hypersomnia experience bouts of excessive sleepiness lasting days to weeks, but no clear cause can be identified. In this blog post, we will learn about what is hypersomnia and everything we should know about it!

READ MORE HERE


----------



## EllaLamas89 (5 mo ago)

jxnfuo said:


> What you should know about hypersomnia?
> 
> Hypersomnia is a neurological disorder characterized by excessive sleepiness during the day or night. The most common form of hypersomnia, primary hypersomnia, is an episodic disorder in which patients experience bouts of excessive sleepiness for at least two weeks out of every month. In contrast, idiopathic hypersomnia is a chronic disorder that affects approximately one percent of the population and typically presents without identifiable triggers. Patients with idiopathic hypersomnia experience bouts of excessive sleepiness lasting days to weeks, but no clear cause can be identified. In this blog post, we will learn about what is hypersomnia and everything we should know about it!
> 
> READ MORE HERE


Hi jxnfuo, Admittedly I'm not a medical professional but I'm a hobbyist when it comes to this type of stuff. I'm a 40 year old female who suffered from severe sleep apnea for the past 9 months. I recently got diagnosed with hypersomnia too. They treated me with a CPAP machine. The Respirionics DreamStation CPAP helped me a lot. I was able to get rid of my hypersomnia. I hope this helps!


----------

